# tickets for Newbury



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi all

We are still without a van at present,so,have some tickets
for newbury rally fri till sun which we cannot use, PM if anyone interested


regards

Karl


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Allan

Does this mean that you are thinking of coming to Newbury?

Hope you are all well.

Julie


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Julie

We were just about to send you a message and then saw this post   
Yes, we now find we can come and look forward to seeing you again.
James will enjoy meeting up with Adam and Carl again    

See you there!!
Allan Dorothy & James


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Allan

We are all looking forward to seeing you guys again.

Hope to be arriving at about 7:30pm on Friday night as I can't get away until after work!!

Julie


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Julie

Neither can we because James is doing "work experience" this week!!
They don't give him time off!!!  

Still, we shall be there as soon as we can.

Dorothy


----------

